# Antiqueing a room?



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

One of the two rooms that have become my personal projects during our renovations needs to look like it has been sitting down there for well over 100 years, without cheesy cobwebs and the like. I can antique the fabrics for the room no problem, and the bookshelf and the picture frames. It's those pesky walls that are giving me problems. I did something rather unorthodox and painted the room Fairytale Pink (yes, a Disney color) since it is supposed to be themed as a little girl's birthday to fit the story of the haunt. Now, said pink needs to look like it's been there about 110 years. Any advice or tips or links would be most welcome, as I am facing crunch time!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

stipple or sponge paint a gray over it in certain spots, or paint it to look like it's peeling?


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

I think first by making the paint look like plaster (Plaster always looks old) would greatly soften up the pink. Check this link out http://www.lifeinitaly.com/decor/decorating/colorwashing.asp then from there take it further if need be, but this might be the answer you're looking for. Pls post your before and after pics, would love to see them. Good Luck


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How about a variation on something like these(using suitable colors):




























I think it was 1031fan who had done some really great looking stuff in a bathroom and some other walls/bookshelves.
Edit: Here's a link of the above mentioned http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6933 awesome looking stuff and very inspirational.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Some crackle would definitely add some old. 

You also have to dingy up the paint color some. You can use a translucent glaze and rag it on to the paint. I read umber glaze works for that. There is also some glaze made for wallpaper to give it a vintage appearance.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the ideas! I have some crackle coat laying around, I may see if that will do anything for some areas. Definately going to have to get in touch with the person who did those walls/shelves and ask how they did it, those pictures are amazing.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never tried it but I've also heard you can use wood stain, putting it on and them wiping it off to give a dingy effect.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Hadn't thought of that...could try it on a corner and see how it works...luckily, I still have a ton of pink paint if I don't like how it turns out.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's a bunch of room stressing techniques I saw John Burton teach at seminars that I've attended. If you get a chance to attend his seminars, I highly suggest you do so.

For crackled paint look on woodwork: paint on a coat of wood glue, then a coat of latex paint over the wet wood glue. Dry with a heat gun. The paint shrinks as it dries. Instant crackle. You can even do this on wood that's already been previously painted. The original color will show through the cracks.

For grungy walls: Use a spray bottle and spray a section of wall with water. Use a second spray bottle with thinned latex paint or stain. Spray over the wet section. The color will run down the wall and have a faded look when it dries.

Dust: If you have a framed picture (or mirror) on the wall, turn the picture around so it faces the wall. Spray a very very light coat of black or gray spray paint around the picture. When you remove the picture there should be a nice clean area in the shape of the picture. Re-hang the picture face out, but tilt it slightly. It will look like the picture has been in the same place for years and only recently moved.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

The 13th Gate haunted house is one of the best I've seen at making brand new rooms look like they've been rotting for a hundred years. Here are some pics of the entrance lobby they built. I wish I had 1/1000th of the talent of their team.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow...just wow. I wish I had their budget!! I am beyond jealous, and I am sensing a morgue field trip to go check them out.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

So, I finally figured out how to make Disney Fairytale pink look old, faded, dirty and molding. I'll even be tossing in some water damage since the building was affected by the flood of 1937. I do so love having a historical haunt to work with. I'll have pictures, and maybe even a little "how I did it" up just as soon as I get all this deck stain off of me...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like the 13th Gate finally changed their haunt a little.
Their sets are fantastic. I found myself studying the details as I walked through. 

Little-fire, can't wait to see what you did with the deck stain.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11039

heres some of the newer aged walls i did - these are much better than the ones that were posted on the first page that i created - - - the blue started out as a very bright blue and turned into this so i would imagine that the pink would look pretty cool once aged as well - just remember layers layers layers. and get or make a hot glue webber - cant beat them. need any help just let me know.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

I am highly impressed. My season directors try to tell me that the detail in something like this isn't worth the time and effort on my part, saying it will go totally in noticed. I said I beg to differ, even if it only affects people on a subconscious level.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly! The little touches really do go a long way! And trust me, people will notice when you give something that extra attention. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

not worth the time and effort? hmmm - sounds like a load of bull****. seriously. both the time and effort is definitely worth the effect in the longrun. you are right when you say subconscious. people may not come out of the place saying wow! the detail in those pink rooms were awesome! but it will effect them even if they dont know why. and besides, like i said in my post on the other thread, it took me 2 days to make those walls - and they werent even full days of work. it isn't tedious time consuming work - its knowing the steps and executing them properly to maximize the time that you put into it. and besides - that gives you so many options with lighting. i would feel comfortable having people walk through those rooms of mine in braod daylight and still look good. i dont like having to "hide" things. and its not like the detail is going to get lost in a dark room anyway. all the textures and values will just be magnified once you get a good ambient light source in there. my suggestion would be not to skimp at all on the walls.

riley


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad to hear that I haven't gone totally mental, lol. The two rooms I am working on are two that have never, in the seven year history of the haunt, been effective in scaring people. Unless you count the people with severe fear of clowns. Last year, when I was just a character, they put me in charge of another room that had never been able to do much, and I blew them out of he water with the little things I added and the way I played the room. Now I just have to prove the same thing to them again.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

We've pretty much decided that for the most part the majority of the details will go unnoticed, but the lack of details will definitely be noticed. So we do the best we can with the budget, time, and help available.

Definately interested in pics for your 2 rooms.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey little-fire,
Baxter Street Morgue has a great web site. You should add a link in your signature...people will really like the history of the morgue. Way kewl! :smoking:


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks so much.  And yeah, the history is pretty cool...and mostly true. To me, thats the creepy part.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! "mostly true"...a little license goes a long way.

Ooooo, I see a link!:devil:


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

Last year at our haunt, we stapled up old faded wallpaper we got at a thrift store for about $1-2/roll. Cheap and quick way to turn an osb room, into an old drab house looking room.


----------

